# Nibbles and Nadia's new litter-now w/pix!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nibbles and Nadia, both nicely marked tris, have a new litter of seven lovely long bodied eekers. It's her first litter so I didn't take pix tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Nibbles is Nadia's sire, so I have great hopes for this litter. they have almost identical markings, and this is the first time I've bred a couple who were so similar. She's short haired, though, while he is long haired, so I guess I'll have some more long haired tris.

They are five days old now; I am annoyed with myself for not getting a good pic of the babbers. In any case, they appear appear to be marked different than either parent. Got good pix of Nibbles and Nadia, though.
Nadia


Nibbles


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aw fantastic, looking forward to wiggler pics!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nibbles and Nadia, both nicely marked tris, have a new litter of seven lovely long bodied eekers. It's her first litter so I didn't take pix tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Nibbles is Nadia's sire, so I have great hopes for this litter. they have almost identical markings, and this is the first time I've bred a couple who were so similar. She's short haired, though, while he is long haired, so I guess I'll have some more long haired tris.

They are five days old now; I am annoyed with myself for not getting a good pic of the babbers. In any case, they appear appear to be marked different than either parent. Got good pix of Nibbles and Nadia, though.
Nadia


Nibbles


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope some of the bootiful ickle babies have markings like nadia because she is so pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I looks like all the recessives came out to play in this litter; none of them looks anything like Mom and Dad.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They maybe don't look anything like mum or dad but they are still super cute!


----------

